# أين الطريق ؟ إستفسارات عن متطلبات دراسة اللحام والدورات التدريبية الخاصة به .



## abdoumma (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

.... رمضان كريم ......

العبد لله يرغب فى تعلم مهنه اللحام ( لحام ضغط عالى أنابيب بترول : لحام تحت الماء ) 

بأسلوب علمى والحصول على شهاده معتمده . فمن أين أبدء ؟ 

بياناتى : 29 عاما بإذن الله تعالى , بكالريوس تجارة , مستوى اللغة الإنجليزية متوسط , سوف أكون شبه متفرغ للدورات .

الخبرات : لم أدرس مجال اللحام من قبل , لكن حاليا أعكف على مشاهدة ملفات تدريبية ( إسطوانات )

بجانب القراءة ( غير ملم جيدا بما أقرأ ) لكتب أجنبية فى مجال اللحام .

منذ ما يقارب الأسبوعين وأنا أقوم بالبحث عن أماكن تعليم اللحام ( كورسات تدريبة معتمدة ) 

وعن مراجع ( كتب وإسطوانات تدريبية وتعليمية ) والحمد لله تعالى وفقت إلى حدا ما !

أثناء بحثى وجدت هذه الجهات المعنيه التى تختص بالتدريب :

مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات 

اكاديمية اللحام المصرية في مسطرد 

شركة انابيب البترول بمسطرد 

Moody International

معهد السالزيان دون بوسكو

فبماذا ينصح أهل الخبرة ؟ وكم المدة الدراسية اللازمة ؟ و التكاليف الدورات ؟

فإرشادى بالخطوات التى يجب على المضى قدما بها سوف يعيننى كثيرا 

وسوف يوفر على التشتت وإضاعة الوقت , بارك الله بكم وفيكم .

أعتذر عن السرد المفصل لإستفساراتى , فقط أحببت توضيح كل شىء للتسهيل على من يرغب فى تقديم العون والمساعدة .

ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير 

.... رمضان كريم ......​


----------



## aircraft (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الاستاذ المحترم يوجد مكان اخر للتدريب على اللحام وهو الهيئة العربية للتصنيع


----------

